# howler



## clintlindemann (Nov 1, 2006)

anyone tried the howler yet?


----------



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Do you mean the M.A.D Buck Growl? If so I just recently purchased it. It has an instructional DVD that comes with it and it's some pretty amazing footage of deer behavior. There's one scene in the DVD in which there's a wounded doe laying on the ground and she appears to be in estrus. A buck starts getting pretty upset seeing her lay there so he starts to growl. The growl he makes brings in about a dozen bucks within minutes.

One thing to remember is that it appears the rut is in full swing and that this growl seems to grab the attention of every single buck within earshot. I have all next week off and plan to try it out.


----------

